# Anyway to record copyright protected DVDs onto TiVo?



## lordlabradoodle (Jan 1, 2007)

I recently got TiVo and am loving it, but I was wondering if there were any ways to record copyright protected DVDs onto TiVo? I connected my DVD player to the tivo and TV and all that stuff and I got to channel three on the tivo but when i try to record, the scheduled recording gets canceled.

I only want to use the DVDs for personal use, I won't be redistributing at all. Could anyone help me out?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

lordlabradoodle said:


> I recently got TiVo and am loving it, but I was wondering if there were any ways to record copyright protected DVDs onto TiVo? I connected my DVD player to the tivo and TV and all that stuff and I got to channel three on the tivo but when i try to record, the scheduled recording gets canceled.
> 
> I only want to use the DVDs for personal use, I won't be redistributing at all. Could anyone help me out?


Technically what you asked is breaking the DMCA and is a violation of the law. However if you wanted to get an *unprotected *DVD onto your Tivo I think the way you describe would work. You just have to unprotect your DVD, which we can't describe.


----------



## lordlabradoodle (Jan 1, 2007)

they're not commercial dvds, their of my kid's birthday party but the company who filmed it copyrighted the dvd for some reason.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

Copyrighted and encrypted are TWO different things........


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

lordlabradoodle said:


> they're not commercial dvds, their of my kid's birthday party but the company who filmed it copyrighted the dvd for some reason.


Probably because they wanted you to pay them for more copies. Shameful. Try using a tool called DVD Decrypter.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

They do the same thing with pictures. Have you ever tried to get a copy of a professionally done photo? My family had Pictures done a few years back at a mall studio. It was for a reunion, and most of us had traveled quite a distance to attend (including me). Anyway we order quite a number of prints of various poses and paid a pretty high cost for them and my wife and I were planning on using one of the poses for Christmas presents to friends. It turned out that we miss counted how many we needed and needed 2 more prints. You would think we were trying to steal the Mona Lisa or something. I ended up having to go to a friends house who had a scanner to make a digital copy myself. I agree with you, if you or a family member is the primary focus of a non-commercial work, you should be able to make as many copies as you want.

It doesn't make sense that a photographer can copyright an image of you and do with it as they please, even make money off of it, But you have to jump through rings of fire to make a copy for yourself.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> It doesn't make sense that a photographer can copyright an image of you and do with it as they please, even make money off of it, But you have to jump through rings of fire to make a copy for yourself.


Not to get too, OT, or to defend the practices of professional photographers and videographers, but you did probably sign a contract to the effect that they own the photos/video, and the exclusive right to reproduce them, including the right to charge you for those reproductions.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Not to get too, OT, or to defend the practices of professional photographers and videographers, but you did probably sign a contract to the effect that they own the photos/video, and the exclusive right to reproduce them, including the right to charge you for those reproductions.


In my exact example that is true but the same can be said of ANY professional photograph. For example the Famous photo of the sailor kissing a woman (I think it was a nurse) when the victory in Europe was announced was essential a candid photograph, since the identities was not known until recently it is obvious that release forms were never obtained. The photographer still automatically gets that copyright. I'm not advocating having to get release forms for everything just that in the case of "Limited Interest" works. (i.e. a portrait photo of you (commissioned by you) or your family or movie of a kids party, that would only be of interest to those actually involved and a very limited number of others) the length of a copyright show also be equally limited.

Another actual example of why that should be. When my father was a teenager he took some photography classes and took a picture of his mother, brother and sister. It was really nicely composed and he has the only existing original print. The negative has long since been lost. He could not get reprints of the photo until he actually scanned in the photo. This photo is about 55 years old, he was the photographer (actually he developed and printed it as well), and technically it was copyrighted to him and he still could not get the reprint without the negative.

Point being I don't think that this type of copyright should be forever. 6 months, a year, even two years maybe. But forever (or however long it is 55+ years)? No way.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If you can tivotogoback files from your pc to your tivo, look around on how to rip a dvd to your computer into one file then convert to a tivo ready type file then transfer, that may be your best bet.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> If you can tivotogoback files from your pc to your tivo, look around on how to rip a dvd to your computer into one file then convert to a tivo ready type file then transfer, that may be your best bet.


DVD Decrypter as mentioned.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> DVD Decrypter as mentioned.


yup, but he needs to make sure he does it as one file, or just use decrypter and then burn it onto a dvd and play/copy that maybe


----------

